# Wer kennt die Parsenta bei Kohlberg (Polen)



## seppell (25. März 2008)

Hallo,
wer kennt die Parsenta bei Kohlberg in Polen? Habe gehoert dass es dort Meerforellen und Lachse geben soll. Wer kann mir Tips geben ueber Fangmethode,Koeder, Erlaubnisschein und so weiter?
Danke im Voraus
seppell


----------



## Viper5684 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt die Parsenta bei Kohlberg (Polen)*

auch wenn es viel zu spät kommt, kannste dich ja mal fürs nächste jahr wappnen
wenns um forellen geht musste am besten januar/februar hinfahren...da is nämlich die sconzeit vorbei und ganz polen strömt dorthin...was aber noch näher dran is, ist der fluss "rega" in trzebiatow...angelköder sind vor allem spinner mit diversen punkten drauf der größe 2,3 und auch 4...kommt immer drauf an wie der fluss an strömung hat...generell ist er aber ziemlich schnell unterwegs, da es sich hierbei um einen gebirgsfluss handelt.
oder du fährst nach mrzerzyno...
so jetzt zu den preisen
in mrzerzyno mündet der fluss ins mehr...somit gehört der abschnitt der mündung bis zur ersten bebauung (brücke, schleuse etc) zur ostsee und die erlaubnis kostet da knapp 13€/jahr...brauchste keinen angelschein...nix...nur die erlaubnis halt..
willste aber z.b. nach der bebauung oder in trzebiatow angeln, brauchste das polnische gegenstück zum DAV=PZW-genannt.
da kostet eine tageskarte 10€ für einen ausländer, der einen ausländischen angelschein für das gegebene jahr bezahlt hat.

selbes gilt für den fluss parseta


----------

